# Family member in wheelchair needs assistance for week at beach 6/13 thru 6/17



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a family member, Robby Howell, with Lou Gehrigs that needs assistance for 2hrs in the morning and 4hrs in the evening duringhis familiesstay at the beach.We need someone there to help out for those time frames, although the hours can vary a little. Doesn't have to be a nurse, just someone that canlift 100 lbsandhelp with general care. In/out of bed, shower, etc. He is on a ventilator and communicates with computer and hand signals.There will be others around to help also. Any help greatly appreciated. SHB 206-2449

Realized I didn't put offer of $10 per hour.SHB


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

BTT to show pay of $10 per hour. SHB


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Robby has taken a turn for the worst and will not be making the trip. He is being moved to a nursing home where he can be taken care of. 

As bad as times may be for many people be sure to count your blessings and be thankful for each day God gives you. Robby was a healthy, active, life loving man until one day two years ago his voice started to go. After many Dr visits he was diagnosed with Lou Gehrigs disease. Now two years later he is in a wheelchair, on a ventilator and survives via a feeding tube. Most would have given up long ago but he has been determined to see his son and family till the bitter end. He made the trek here from Eatonton, Ga last month just to get a look at our beautiful coast. He would literally light up when rolled to the window of their 13th floor condo at the Hilton. He sat for hours just looking at the view. It was so good for him that they planned another visit until this latest episode. Imaginehaving 100% mental capacity butnot being to move, talk, breath, etc. Frightening.This is a very debilitating disease with 0% chance of survival. Please pray for Robby and his family that they may have the strength they will need for these next few months. He is truly one of those people that you feel fortunate to have met and known. 

SHB


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers sent to Robby and his family. God bless.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

If not here, I can't think of any place I'd rather be than Lake Sinclair... May God watch over and bless Robby and your family:angel


----------



## A Salt Weapon (May 11, 2010)

If things change for the better please let me know. I will help out of I can. I have anextensive medical background in emergency medicine (paramedic/ EMT)and will be finishing up RN school in a year. If there is no conflict in anything else I have to do I will help out. No charge at all. I would need help moving him tho. PM if you decide to come down.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the offers. Robby has lived on Lake Sinclair for the last ten years and loves it. I hope he may get well enough to see it again. Thanks again, SHB


----------

